# Squat/lower back issues



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 21, 2015)

So lately I've been having issues when it comes to my squat.  It seems that no matter what the weight, even just the 45lb bar, my lower back gets a massive pump and starts burning like a lactic acid build up.

I stretch quite a bit before I start lifting and I do light warm up sets to get the blood pumping.  It's almost unbearable to a point that it kills my lifts, even just 135 is almost too much. 

I've always had tight hips and I thought that I stretched them enough, but maybe not?

I had my gf look at my form to see if I am leaning too far forward or too far back, she says everything looks good. I'm gonna go over to my brothers house to have him critique me.

So does it sound like maybe a tight hip flexor problem or just not enough stretching in general?  I drink a massive amount of water all day long so I wouldn't think that it would be dehydration but you never know.

I'm up for suggestions, I know its hard to critique a squat form over the internet.

-Mike


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2015)

I won't go into form without pics or video (preferably noodz) but I'll offer that foam rolling has helped my back issues tremendously as I've gotten older. Give it a shot.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks I will give it a shot. I do have one of those giant sex balls that people do sit ups on. I will start stretching on that too


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Thanks I will give it a shot. I do have one of those giant sex balls that people do sit ups on. I will start stretching on that too



LOL@ the giant sex ball! Be wary of a guy named PoB offering to build you a "personal training plan" for that thing!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 22, 2015)

I used to get crippling back pumps. It is your hips. Let POB show u the videos on how to stretch your hips because I no longer get them after using those stretches. And I also roll out my glutes and hips with a mobilitywod ball or a lacrosse ball.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks I will have to check them out.  There is nothing more frustrating than waiting all day to come home and lift, especially squat and then have your day go to hell. Ruins my entire day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't post the vid from here but got to youtube and search Kelly Starrett hip mobility and do what he says. 

Between sets jam a lacrosse ball into the upper out buttcheek. Roll around until you hit a painful spot and just stay there for a minute. ..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can't post the vid from here but got to youtube and search Kelly Starrett hip mobility and do what he says.
> 
> Between sets jam a lacrosse ball into the upper out buttcheek. Roll around until you hit a painful spot and just stay there for a minute. ..



Awesome thanks a lot, I cannot wait to fix this problem


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Awesome thanks a lot, I cannot wait to fix this problem


I hear that! It got to a point where just standing over the sink brushing my teeth or shaving was painful. Sit too long back pain. Stand too long back pain. Can't squat deadlift bb row. It was awful.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

That's pretty much exactly what I'm going through right now


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Do you stretch like that daily or do you switch it up every day a different body part?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Do you stretch like that daily or do you switch it up every day a different body part?


Just before I squat or deadlift. Sometimes the day after of I tighten up or as needed.

Since you are having a problem now do it twice daily. You will feel much better quickly.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 23, 2015)

I dedicated all of today to just stretching instead of lifting. By the time I was done my legs were shaking like I just squatted heavy. Took a hot shower after. I feel good, so I know this is gonna be a life change I'm gonna have to make and continue to do


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to be just like POB (minus the ginger top) and would get pumps washing dishes or changing the kids diapers. It was awful. Started the hip stretches and haven't had them since. Occasionally I'll get minor ones if I'm doing high reps on squats or deads but are bearable. Hope it helps man.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 28, 2015)

Well I've been stretching almost every single day and I have to say I can notice a big difference, even when it comes to my bench. I can drive with my hips more. They don't cramp up on me or burn out


----------



## philipj (Jan 28, 2015)

Left hip pain and r shoulder have near terminated my squatting.  Something that helped was doing leg presses, per Dr. Ellington Darden Phd's  "Bodyfat breakthrough" and doing leg presses with a 30 sec negative, 30 sec positive and 30 sec negative.  I did that for 3 months, and it did help considerably.  The long slow negatives cause 4 different harmones to work synergistically together to the lifters benefit.  Also from reading, Charles Poliquin I believe, there was an idea that front squats affect a different part of the back.  This has also helped.  The amount of weight I use is embarrassing, but reps are up to 30.   Both of these things helped.


----------

